# Odometer not showing miles



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You changed what, exactly? The mileage isn't stored in the cluster, it's stored in the BCM and sent to the cluster.

Mods: looks like there's a duplicate of this thread in the Cruze Intro section.


----------



## Trogers07 (Feb 4, 2021)

MP81 said:


> You changed what, exactly? The mileage isn't stored in the cluster, it's stored in the BCM and sent to the cluster.
> 
> Mods: looks like there's a duplicate of this thread in the Cruze Intro section.


Hi I changed the whole cluster


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

A replacement cluster typically has to be programmed to both mileage and VIN of your vehicle. 

I don't know about the cruze specifically - but in other gm vehicles, like my chevy truck - the mileage is stored in the cluster.

I would call the dealer and ask them if they can program it for you.

jeff


----------



## Trogers07 (Feb 4, 2021)

oregon_rider said:


> A replacement cluster typically has to be programmed to both mileage and VIN of your vehicle.
> 
> I don't know about the cruze specifically - but in other gm vehicles, like my chevy truck - the mileage is stored in the cluster.
> 
> ...


ok thanks 💪🏽


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

oregon_rider said:


> A replacement cluster typically has to be programmed to both mileage and VIN of your vehicle.
> 
> I don't know about the cruze specifically - but in other gm vehicles, like my chevy truck - the mileage is stored in the cluster.


It's not. It is stored in the BCM. 

The VIN does need to be programmed into the cluster, I believe, though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Trogers07 said:


> My old odometer was broken so I changed it with one with that has similar miles But now it won’t show any miles at all it’s just shows me Dashing do anyone knows how to get it to show mileage


Welcome Aboard!

From what I understand, they are tied to the VIN. What was he issue with the old one?

Don't forge to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merged duplicate threads


----------

